# In Loving Memory of Jackie



## Laughing Bear (May 25, 2008)

*Her Journey has just begun*

*Don't think of her as gone away,*
*her journey has just begun.*
*Life holds many facets,*
*The Earth is only one.*

*Just think of her as resting,*
*from the sorrow and the tears*
*In a place of warmth and comfort*
*Where there are no days or years.*

*Think how she must be wishing,*
*That we could know today.*
*How nothing but our sadness,*
*Can really pass away.*

*And think of her as living*
*In the hearts of those she touched,*
*for nothing loved is ever lost,*
*And she was 'LOVED' so much.*


*Jackie Kennedy 06.11.1965 - 26.05.2008*​


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautifully written........


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

A wonderful tribute to a special friend. And it's so true Emma..... Jackie has moved on to a much better place where all her limitations of this world are no more. The sadness and tears we weep for those gone before are really for us...... just as Jackie put her trust in her pups before a competition, we have to put trust in the fact that we will be together again. Hugs to you and Jayne.... prayers for all.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

So beautiful and true.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice. Again, thanks for posting...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma, 

This is beautiful. I hope you and Jayne can help each other through this difficult time.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Very beautiful and oh so true.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That was a beautiful tribute.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

What a moving tribute to a woman who turned out to be an angel. 
Thank you for posting that, Emma.

And welcome, I wish the circumstances had been better to meet under.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

That was very beautiful tribute to your friend.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Emma,
That is a very beautiful and loving tribute to a beautiful woman inside and out. Prayers from us that you and Jayne can help each other during this sad time.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay I am now crying for the third time today. Jackie you were truly loved.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A moving tribute, to your beautiful friend, thinking of you both at this very sad time.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is so beautiful. This wonderful person was taken from Earth way to soon and tha semsto hpentos my wonderfu peopl But s lo s heyarermber nd aledabot, they a still alive,if ony in memories. I lot my Dad at age 58 back in '78 and my Mom at 68 in '89, They were both such wonderful people. I don't know why God thought he needed them so soon. But there is a reason. That poem just says it all. These wonderful people were needed for something. Perhaps Jackie is watnchng after puppies that died at birth or something like that. I am sure od had something special planned for her.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poignant and beautiful. Thank you Emma.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is a lovely tribute to someone who is so special


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That is a beautiful tribute. I hope you and Jayne are able to help and comfort each other through this trying time. I'm sure Jackie is saying Bless You and Thank you, from on high.


----------

